# Child Car Seats



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, I was driving driving back home at about 8:00pm this evening on Sheikh Zayed Road when I got caught in a traffic jam. About 100 metres or so ahead of me, I could see an ambulance and a police car and lots of people crowded around the accident scene. A car, whose driver was obviously going above the speed limit, had lost control and slammed against the barrier. Unfortunately, just as I was passing by, I saw the medics pull out a little girl who was barely 5 years old from the car, bruised and bleeding but luckily, not severely hurt.

Why the UAE does not have a strict law on Child Car Seats is beyond my understanding. In my opinion, it should be illegal for children below the age of 10 to ride in a vehicle without a proper car seat. I know people who think their kids are safer when they are placed in the parents' arms rather than in an infant/child seat and no matter how much I've tried to explain to them the simple law of physics, they just don't get it. I'm glad the child this evening was not severely harmed, but am hoping this example serves as a reminder to those parents who do not think it's necessary to buckle up their kids, that we are not indestructible.
Dubai roads are dangerous enough, why add to the risk by putting your child's life on the line?

Just some information I found on the net, thought it worthwhile to share:

Child Car Seats : Carrying Children Safely

http://www.healthychildren.org/Engl...000&nfstatusdescription=ERROR:+No+local+token

Children's Car Seat Safety Guide


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 :ranger:


----------

